# docs illegal to advertise ablility to prescribe



## 64yoda (Apr 3, 2015)

My family, especially my sis, who's an attorney, is worried about my medical use for bipolar, paranoia, and anxiety. They're not worried about the actual use, but rather my getting caught. My sis says that cases constantly come up of people simply getting caught with possession, not even necessarily growing. They plead that they use it for medical purposes and even though it's now legal in my state for medical, if they do not have a medical card, they get the regular sentence with apologies from the judge.

I'm not worried about not getting approved. If I don't get approved, C'est la vie. I just have no clue how to go about finding a doctor, since it's illegal for doctors in our state to advertise the fact that they will prescribe for certain people. I have asked three doctors that I currently see if they prescribe and none of them do. One was my gastroenterologist, since certain strains show promise in alleviating esophagitis and GERD (acid reflux disease) having both, my psychiatrist, and my spinal specialist (for 2 herniated discs in my lower back). They were not offended, but they said they don't prescribe it to any of their patients for any reasons.

I'm just curious as to how anyone else might have gone about finding a doctor that would prescribe in their state when only medical mj was allowed (or if medical mj is still the only thing allowed) with the same rules against doctors advertising that they prescribe.

Thanks.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 3, 2015)

I went thru this I had my primary care doctor of 18 years actually stand up and start yelling at me about how until they can sell it to me in their in house pharmacy that he will have nothing to do with it. My response was to tell him to sit back down and relax. I was really shocked by his unprofessional reaction. Also I told him I could go 2 streets over and pay a doctor 100$ to get my recommendation, he said he did not care if that was the case or not he was anti mmj, I told him I'm anti pharma and got a new doctor.

 Point being there are private companies in most states that employ a doctor or doctors that will give the recommendation for a fee if you bring a copy of your medical records. Not sure what state you are in but if you let us know someone maybe able to lead you to the proper doctor for this.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2015)

What state are you in?  I use this place for my medical.  Just click on your state if it is listed.
http://www.thc-foundation.org/


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah for you NE wGuy!  I hate closed minded doctors.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh the world is full of them, we can all attest to that. My next Doctor I got was highly recommended as a primary care dr. Rather then actually read my medical records that for the last 32 years or so have had me on albuterol for my asthma insisted that I had COPD and not asthma so for 32 years apparently 6 or more drs that all had agreed i had asthma meant nothing. So he inturn would not give me a refill for my previous inhaler. Instead he opens the closet and pulls out a trial med for COPD and gave me that (which i went home and threw in the trash). So after that episode I decided to go to the head of the pulminoligy at the hospital my wife works at (top 50 Forbes Company) they just built a brand new Dana Farber Cancer Center. So first visit with him he told me to schedule a breathing test which I did. Results said asthma not COPD. So I again got a new doctor. Next my Dentist told me I had Sleep Apnea I thought this woman was out of her mind! I returned to my pulinoligist with this information. As surprised as I was he said ok lets do some sleep study's, started with a home monitor one night test results were alarming. I was totally stopping breathing multiple time a night basically short deaths. So after the review of those I was scheduled for 2 in lab sleep tests monitored by a tech. Both those test reconfirmed the fact that I have Sleep Apnea and was in need of a CPAP machine which I have now been fortunate enough to of gotten. Amazing that doctors are so obsessed with their professional position on meds they don't see symptoms that a DENTIST can! I was amazed and went back to thank my dentist you can believe that!


----------



## 64yoda (Apr 3, 2015)

N.E.wguy said:


> I went thru this I had my primary care doctor of 18 years actually stand up and start yelling at me about how until they can sell it to me in their in house pharmacy that he will have nothing to do with it. My response was to tell him to sit back down and relax. I was really shocked by his unprofessional reaction. Also I told him I could go 2 streets over and pay a doctor 100$ to get my recommendation, he said he did not care if that was the case or not he was anti mmj, I told him I'm anti pharma and got a new doctor.
> 
> Point being there are private companies in most states that employ a doctor or doctors that will give the recommendation for a fee if you bring a copy of your medical records. Not sure what state you are in but if you let us know someone maybe able to lead you to the proper doctor for this.





Rosebud said:


> What state are you in?  I use this place for my medical.  Just click on your state if it is listed.
> http://www.thc-foundation.org/



Illinois. I read the rules before posting and I wasn't sure if giving out state info was considered too personal for this forum. I honestly don't mind anyone knowing what state I live in 

[Get on the bandwagon, Illinois] <----- should be my new signature


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 3, 2015)

Illinois Medical Cannabis Program Details for Patients

IL Marijuana Legislation: Approved: Apr. 17, 2013 by the House, 61-57 and on May 17, 2013 by Senate with a vote of 35-21. Signed into law by Gov. Pat Quinn on Aug. 1, 2013 and made effective as of January 1, 2014

The Illinois Compassionate Use of Medical Cannabis Pilot Program Act establishes a patient registry program, protects registered qualifying patients and registered designated caregivers from "arrest, prosecution, or denial of any right or privilege," this law also allows for the registration of marijuana cultivation centers and dispensing organizations for cannabis. Once the act goes into effect, "a tax is imposed upon the privilege of cultivating medical cannabis at a rate of 7% of the sales price per ounce."

IL Possession/Cultivation: "Adequate supply" is defined as "2.5 ounces of usable cannabis during a period of 14 days and that is derived solely from an intrastate source." The law does not allow patients or caregivers to cultivate cannabis.

Patient Registry Fee: To be determined during the rulemaking process ($100 proposed)

IL Department of Public Health: Division of Medical Cannabis, Illinois Department of Public Health, 535 W. Jefferson Street, Springfield, IL 62761-0001

https://www.marijuanadoctors.com/medical-marijuana-doctors/IL


----------

